# R309.1  Opening  Protection



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

I have an existing residence, with an existing carport. To one side and at the rear of

the car port, there are 2 sliding windows on a Game room ( ?? ). These 2 windows

are now on an exterior wall.

The homeowner wants to construct an addition on to the residence. This addition

will be an enclosed garage with a roll-up type door at the front, and the 2 sliding

windows at the rear. 3 new walls, and using the existing wall where the 2 sliding

windows are located as the 4th wall.

My concern / questions are regarding the existing 2 sliding windows. I could not

find a code section regarding any possible separation requirements of the new

garage and the existing 2 sliding windows, and the possible infiltration of CO in

to the residence, or having these 2 windows fire rated.

The proposed new addition will be approx. 12 ft. wide by 20 ft. deep.

Your thoughts and or code sections. We are using the 2006 IRC! Thanks!  

.


----------



## mjesse (Nov 16, 2011)

I think there is another similar thread already here.

I would deny it based on the fact that 309.1 could be interpreted as saying no openings other than doors allowed.

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2011)

R302.5 Dwelling/garage opening/penetration protection.

Openings and penetrations through the walls or ceilings separating the dwelling from the garage shall be in accordance with Sections R302.5.1 through R302.5.3.

Agree door only no windows


----------



## ICE (Nov 16, 2011)

R302.5.1.     R302.6


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks ya'll for your quick responses!

mtlogcabin & ICE,

The code sections that you provided are not in the 2006 IRC, unless they

are in an edition published later than I have.

mjesse,

I believe that you have the correct application that I can apply.

Again, Much Thanks ya'll!    

.


----------

